# How to hunt Chukar?



## Dodge360

My buddy and I finally found some chukar yesterday! We push a long hill side into a wash area and then pushed it to the lake that is when a group of 10-15 flushed out right along the bank of the lake, landed and ran up hill. We got down low and ran up the wash to try to get above them without them seeing us but they were no where to be found..?

Neither of us have a dog and only have experience hunting quail and phesants. 

Does anyone have tips on how to best hunt chukar without a dog? I've been told about a ballon trick to keep them from running so you can flush them?


----------



## Trooper

Nice work. Just keep doing what you are doing. Try to come at them from above... but they seldom cooperate. A little snow will help.


----------



## Trooper

Alternatively, a nice German Short-hair will make things easier.


----------



## Dodge360

Trooper said:


> Alternatively, a nice German Short-hair will make things easier.


School apartments won't allow dog, plan is to get one next year but for now its just my buddy and I


----------



## utahgolf

I've done well without a dog, I usually wait until snow though, little easier to find them and stay on them but it sure is brutal hiking, slipping all over the place, huge bruises etc.... Just keep doing what you're doing, get up to where you think they might be and keep sidehilling it. It's a two way street with/without a dog. Sure a dog will find more and help keep some from running, but also a dog can bump them and have them flush pretty far out from you. Without a dog, I've walked right into the middle of them and would limit out right then and there cause those chukars had no clue what had happened.. Especially when there's snow. You'll get addicted for a few years and then come to your senses and go duck hunting.


----------



## Dodge360

How to do guys recommend walking? Walk fast for 30 seconds then stop and listen for 10 seconds and try to locate them? Or just continuously walk at a slow pace and hope to bump into them? Use calls?


----------



## Dodge360

utahgolf said:


> I've done well without a dog, I usually wait until snow though, little easier to find them and stay on them but it sure is brutal hiking, slipping all over the place, huge bruises etc.... Just keep doing what you're doing, get up to where you think they might be and keep sidehilling it. It's a two way street with/without a dog. Sure a dog will find more and help keep some from running, but also a dog can bump them and have them flush pretty far out from you. Without a dog, I've walked right into the middle of them and would limit out right then and there cause those chukars had no clue what had happened.. Especially when there's snow. You'll get addicted for a few years and then come to your senses and go duck hunting.


 I actually started out duck hunting and much prefer upland game hunting to duck hunting!


----------



## utahgolf

I've never used a locator call, I'll just hear them clucking sometimes. It's happened to me getting out of the truck and I've pulled out the spotter and seen them on the rocks way up high. So I will carry bino's now when I'm out there. I would just walk at a regular pace and I slow down in areas where I know birds usually are cause they will let ya walk right by them but slowing down a bit can add some pressure to them and they will flush. If you were on birds before or had a flush I would circle the area a couple times. More often then not, there is usually a bird or two that didn't have the courage to flush with the others and you can jump them by walking the general area. There's really no secrets, just get up to their level and start the death hike. Once you find them stay on them, I've flushed the same big group multiple times until I got my limit... and then hit the same area's on the way back for any leftover birds.


----------



## Dodge360

How do you stay on them? The group I flushed yesterday flew 50 yards up hill and kept running up until they were out of sight. Is it best to circle up and around and try to get on top of were they were or is it best to try to chase them up hill so you dont lose them?


----------



## Bax*

Not that this is any help, but when you think you know where the chuckars landed, they arent there. I always assumed that they land, then run on the ground for another few hundred yards.

Chuckar hunting sucks, but it is really fun and rewarding. Keep at it and you will have luck. 

Tasty little devil birds too!:\\Ou:


----------



## utahgolf

just depends... rather then follow them in a straight up direction and tail them. I would just try to see about how high they went and which direction and then try and cut them off and side hill toward the direction you think they'll be going or which way you keep bumping them.... I've also split up with my friend. One tails them and the other tries to cut them off. But I have just tailed after them and caught up to them many times. Just gotta keep after it and see what happens. Some will run forever, others will get in an area they feel safe and settle back down. Also once you learn an area you will know areas where they "hold" and areas they will book it across.


----------



## Packfish

I am looking at purchasing a drone


----------



## Bax*

Packfish said:


> I am looking at purchasing a drone


Along those lines. I was told by an olt time hunter to carry a black baloon with a long teather while hunting chuckars. I guess it tricks them into thinking a bird of prey is overhead so they wont fly and you can ground swat them.

Never tried this but seems like an interesting idea.


----------



## Trooper

Bax* said:


> Along those lines. I was told by an olt time hunter to carry a black baloon with a long teather while hunting chuckars. I guess it tricks them into thinking a bird of prey is overhead so they wont fly and you can ground swat them.
> 
> Never tried this but seems like an interesting idea.


 Or... you could keep your dignity. *(())*


----------



## Dodge360

Trooper said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Along those lines. I was told by an olt time hunter to carry a black baloon with a long teather while hunting chuckars. I guess it tricks them into thinking a bird of prey is overhead so they wont fly and you can ground swat them.
> 
> Never tried this but seems like an interesting idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Or... you could keep your dignity.
Click to expand...

Chukar hunting is grossly unfair for us newbies(birds have a large upper hand), and I could use any techniques that I can get!


----------



## Dodge360

Bax* said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at purchasing a drone
> 
> 
> 
> Along those lines. I was told by an olt time hunter to carry a black baloon with a long teather while hunting chuckars. I guess it tricks them into thinking a bird of prey is overhead so they wont fly and you can ground swat them.
> 
> Never tried this but seems like an interesting idea.
Click to expand...

Does it keep the birds from running from you as you walk/run to try to find them?


----------



## Critter

Dodge360 said:


> Chukar hunting is grossly unfair for us newbies(birds have a large upper hand), and I could use any techniques that I can get!


The more that you hunt the "Devils Bird" you will realize that is it grossly unfair to 99% of us that hunt them. Even with a good trained dog you are behind the eight ball hunting them.


----------



## Dodge360

How does hunting the Devils Bird compare to hunting Gambels quail ?


----------



## chukarflusher

It dont


----------



## Dodge360

Thanks... a little more description possibly?


----------



## Bax*

Trooper said:


> Or... you could keep your dignity. *(())*


Wait! Carrying a balloon while out and about kills my dignity how?

You ever seen a kid with a balloon that isn't happy? Nope. Balloons = happiness

Silly Trooper..... ;-)


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

I preferred hunting them with my dog but he's gone. 

Now that I'm dog less again I would suggest the following.
1) Hunt them like mtn goats. Find them by listening and then sight. Plan a stalk to get above them. 
2) When they flush watch where they fly but understand they will run uphill. See item #1. Redo
3) Calls can prompt a response. Good investment.
4) Use the bino's.
5) Watch for hawks flying over the ridges. They are also hunting and can help you find chukars.
6) If they are not killed plan to shoot them again when they hit the ground. If they run you will never find them again. 
7) Enjoy. Chukars are true sport. If you want lots of shooting and meat; switch to ducks.


----------



## sittingbull

Like was said, a little snow will help you out immensely. Just follow fresh tracks. Unfortunately, you may follow them all the way to the top and they disappear. Without a dog you are probably hiking right past them most of the time, even when there is some snow. Maybe you can get with someone that has a good dog. Where do you live?


----------



## chukarflusher

I hunt with a dog I prefer to come in from above they tend to hold better when you are above them be quiet and sneaky they can hear then they will see then they will fly or run get high then look and listen walk slow and stop often if you stop birds that are holding close will get nervous and might flush the best way to learn is trail and error you hunt them the first time for fun after that it's for revenge good luck and have fun it's addicting


----------



## Dodge360

sittingbull said:


> Like was said, a little snow will help you out immensely. Just follow fresh tracks. Unfortunately, you may follow them all the way to the top and they disappear. Without a dog you are probably hiking right past them most of the time, even when there is some snow. Maybe you can get with someone that has a good dog. Where do you live?


Im in southern Utah, Cedar City specifically


----------



## colorcountrygunner

So the lake worked, huh? Sorry about the blank pm. I meant to message you that I thought that area would be your best bet. I was also going to tell you that my dad works for the BLM and gets out into the boonies quite a bit, and I would ask him if he has seen any chukars, quail, or whatever in his travels. Glad to hear you found some!


----------



## sittingbull

Dodge360 said:


> Im in southern Utah, Cedar City specifically


Shoot. I'm in Salt Lake and do most of my chukar hunting close to home. Some winters we get too much snow to get to my spots and I start heading south. If that happens, maybe we can meet halfway, say around Delta, if you're interested. Maybe someone in Southern Utah would be willing to help ya out.


----------



## Trooper

Dodge360 said:


> Chukar hunting is grossly unfair for us newbies(birds have a large upper hand), and I could use any techniques that I can get!


Ahh, but you are young. All I have is guile and expensive boots.


----------



## JuddCT

I used to hunt chukar without a dog. The one thing I learned from that was I needed to get a dog.


----------



## Damiani

No hound? No hunt Chuk's...
I believe it's a cardinal rule... 
I have to ask, once u finally get a shot at a Chukar & by the slim chance of knocking it down how do you expect to retrieve it if it isn't stone cold dead without a dog? 
Food for thought

I dunno that I would even suggest ducks for someone without a hound. Matter of a fact I wouldn't. Maybe rabbits, maybe.?.


----------



## chukarflusher

I agree with Damiani a hit bird can soar all the way to the bottom of the canyon you just fought for all that lost elevation in chukar hunting when you get it dont give it back the elevation I mean. Or you can just be the toughest guy out there that enjoys going up and down


----------



## Dodge360

Damiani said:


> No hound? No hunt Chuk's...
> I believe it's a cardinal rule...
> I have to ask, once u finally get a shot at a Chukar & by the slim chance of knocking it down how do you expect to retrieve it if it isn't stone cold dead without a dog?
> Food for thought
> 
> I dunno that I would even suggest ducks for someone without a hound. Matter of a fact I wouldn't. Maybe rabbits, maybe.?.


Thanks for your opinion but please just take your negitive attitude else where. Ive killed many ducks without a dog, just waded out to them and picked them up. It sounds like your hunting is grossly dependent on a dog to find anything you are so called "hunting"( more like pulling the trigger on what your dog finds). No offense to people that hunt with dogs.


----------



## cornerfinder

Ohhhhhh no you dident!


----------



## Airborne

Dodge360 said:


> Thanks for your opinion but please just take your negitive attitude else where. Ive killed many ducks without a dog, just waded out to them and picked them up. It sounds like your hunting is grossly dependent on a dog to find anything you are so called "hunting"( more like pulling the trigger on what your dog finds). No offense to people that hunt with dogs.


One should retain humility when asking for advice, even if one does not appreciate the advice given. In this situation you would be better off ignoring advice you don't like. I suggest you edit your post; just because you said no offense does not take away the offense. If you knew how hard training a good chukar dog was, the hours spent, the busted coveys it takes for a dog to finally 'get it' and become your chukar hunting companion you would rethink your words. Regardless, myself and the other trigger pullers with dogs will have our limits and you can enjoy your time afield with that shotgun that never goes bang.


----------



## utahgolf

yep you can't kill chukars without a dog, nope not one bit, no way no how, never gonna do it..... oh wait a sec....


----------



## chukarflusher

You guys are [email protected]&@$! I wouldn't hunt em without one I ain't tough or smart enough good on ya


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

utahgolf is my new man crush! 

Loved my dog and yes he made it easier. Get out with our without and enjoy what I feel is some of the best hunting we have available.


----------



## FSHCHSR

Oh here we go can't hunt birds without a dog:roll:


----------



## Airborne

Nice pics--are those three pics from the same day of hunting? I want to see the guy who hunts them without a dog that bags 50 birds in a season. Nobody says you can't kill chuks without a dog, blind squirrels do find nuts.


----------



## utahgolf

Airborne said:


> Nice pics--are those three pics from the same day of hunting? I want to see the guy who hunts them without a dog that bags 50 birds in a season. Nobody says you can't kill chuks without a dog, blind squirrels do find nuts.


50 in a season without a dog? nope, can't be done, never gonna do it, no way no how.  :grin: Oh man, ya'll must be hunting spots with some slim numbers of chukars and if that's the case then yes, a dog will be worth it's weight in gold. The hardest part is finding areas with good numbers of chuks, it's not hard killing chuks, getting large numbers to flush, or retrieving them in many cases but yes, inevitably you will lose cripples, it even happens to people with dogs as well, just like waterfowl hunting. And yes, I hunt ducks without a dog and I could post up a hundred pics of limits for you airborne if you would like. To the people on here saying what do you do when a bird does the death glide down the mountain? Oh gee golly gosh what to do, what to do??? Well you mark it first of all, then you take your hand and feel for some large round things in your pants, (keep in mind some of you will have small round things), but once you locate them, man up and hike down and get the dang bird! Then hike back up! That's why women don't hunt chukars!

But seriously to the OP, just keep doing what your doing, more importantly, try new areas and you'll find those gold mine areas with LOTS of birds. I use to have chukar fever for a few years but I am busier now and smarter, and I would rather shoot decoying mallards or ice fish, instead of beating myself up for some partridges. But don't just get hung up on areas where you've seen birds, many times I would pass on areas I knew I could kill chukar, in order to find even better areas, and that can be a hard thing to do with how much effort goes into those hikes. But boy, when you find areas with several groups of 30-40 birds, it makes it worth it. But would I rather have a well trained pointer and would it get me a lot more birds and help me find birds I walk right by? YES of course, only an idiot would say no. But it isn't nearly as hard as the way some on here make it out to be. If you find areas with good numbers of chukar, you won't have an issue killing birds consistently without a dog, if you are hunting slimmer numbers of birds then a dog can be the difference between getting skunked or coming back with a couple birds. But there are ranges I hunted where I was hunting small pockets of birds and would still scrap down a few birds in a mornings hike. Keep after it and I envy your chukar fever, I use to have it... but I am getting a bit of an itch after this thread, might be time to go kill a few. or maybe just shoot ducks!


----------



## Dodge360

Out again this morning, no chukar but found a good covey of Gambles and managed to grab one! But **** they fly fast!


----------



## chukarflusher

"I use to have chukar fever for a few years but I am busier now and smarter, and I would rather shoot decoying mallards or ice fish, instead of beating myself up for some"


Sounds like you need to grab ahold of those big ones you where bragging about or maybe they really are just small ones and you need to get permission to borrow them from the Ole lady


----------



## utahgolf

chukarflusher said:


> "I use to have chukar fever for a few years but I am busier now and smarter, and I would rather shoot decoying mallards or ice fish, instead of beating myself up for some"
> 
> Sounds like you need to grab ahold of those big ones you where bragging about or maybe they really are just small ones and you need to get permission to borrow them from the Ole lady


I told you I was smarter now!


----------



## Airborne

Hey Utahgolf, I would LOVE to see pics of all your 50+++ chukars bagged in a season without a dog. Not the same pic of chukars taken 20 different ways but actual 50 chukars. I don't care too much for duck pics; a morbidly obese paraplegic with diabetes can shoot a limit of ducks without a dog--but chukars--different story. Who knew we were in the presence of such an Adonis here on UWN.

Basically what I am saying is pics or it didn't happen. The ability to put smart a$$ emoticons on a thread does not a bad a$$ chukar hunter make. I truly hope to eat crow on this and issue apologies all around. Until then I will be eating chukar


----------



## Dodge360

Airborne said:


> Hey Utahgolf, I would LOVE to see pics of all your 50+++ chukars bagged in a season without a dog. Not the same pic of chukars taken 20 different ways but actual 50 chukars. I don't care too much for duck pics; a morbidly obese paraplegic with diabetes can shoot a limit of ducks without a dog--but chukars--different story. Who knew we were in the presence of such an Adonis here on UWN.
> 
> Basically what I am saying is pics or it didn't happen. The ability to put smart a$$ emoticons on a thread does not a bad a$$ chukar hunter make. I truly hope to eat crow on this and issue apologies all around. Until then I will be eating chukar


I'm not trying to start some crap but isn't this is coming from the guy, that only a day ago, said don't even bother hunting ducks without a dog?

This thread was meant to help the novice chukar huners, like myself, find the birds and enjoys days out in the field. Not whether or not you need a dog to hunt.


----------



## utahgolf

Airborne said:


> Hey Utahgolf, I would LOVE to see pics of all your 50+++ chukars bagged in a season without a dog. Not the same pic of chukars taken 20 different ways but actual 50 chukars. I don't care too much for duck pics; a morbidly obese paraplegic with diabetes can shoot a limit of ducks without a dog--but chukars--different story. Who knew we were in the presence of such an Adonis here on UWN.
> 
> Basically what I am saying is pics or it didn't happen. The ability to put smart a$$ emoticons on a thread does not a bad a$$ chukar hunter make. I truly hope to eat crow on this and issue apologies all around. Until then I will be eating chukar


hahahah, oh, it's always the upland dog guys who have the worst case of little man syndrome and they are usually the first ones to mention how you can't kill this or that without a dog that's well trained etc etc... and why would I need to show you pics again, I'm comfortable knowing that I've done well for chukar, I'd rather just have it eat at you :smile: cause it sounds like you might have fallen on tough hunting times and are looking for a new area to hunt! But Would I much rather have a dog to hunt any upland species? Yes of course! Would I kill more birds with a dog? Yes of course. There's no debate there, this isn't a dog vs no dog debate. But the fact you guys are saying that killing chukars consistently without a dog is impossible, really shows that the areas you are hunting really don't hold that many birds, so maybe have your dog hop in the drivers seat and drive you to a different mountain range and find some more birds. :-o


----------



## utahgolf

Dodge360 said:


> I'm not trying to start some crap but isn't this is coming from the guy, that only a day ago, said don't even bother hunting ducks without a dog?
> 
> This thread was meant to help the novice chukar huners, like myself, find the birds and enjoys days out in the field. Not whether or not you need a dog to hunt.


don't worry, this is bound to happen once a year, upland guys and their "special" dogs. It's always good to have a dust up like this, best to roll with it.. If you've ever had a friend shorter than 5'7, than you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## utahgolf

chukarflusher said:


> "I use to have chukar fever for a few years but I am busier now and smarter, and I would rather shoot decoying mallards or ice fish, instead of beating myself up for some"
> 
> Sounds like you need to grab ahold of those big ones you where bragging about or maybe they really are just small ones and you need to get permission to borrow them from the Ole lady


you should have finished my quote though. I said, "instead of beating myself up for some PARTIDGES." I discovered another, greater, punishing pursuit with a much greater reward,,,, ELK!!!!!!!!


----------



## chukarflusher

You are correct I didn't sorry and for the record I never said it couldn't be done without dogs just that you are alot tougher than I for doing it anyone that can kill chukar consistently without dog is a [email protected]$$ in my book


----------



## Airborne

Dodge360 said:


> I'm not trying to start some crap but isn't this is coming from the guy, that only a day ago, said don't even bother hunting ducks without a dog?
> 
> This thread was meant to help the novice chukar huners, like myself, find the birds and enjoys days out in the field. Not whether or not you need a dog to hunt.


You lack reading comprehension skills bro, never said a word about ducks, couldn't care less about ducks. I joined your little thread here because you talked smack on guys that hunt with dogs--that's all. Never said you couldn't hunt chukars without a dog either, just think it would not be worth the time (extremely low success). Good luck to ya, hunt hard and you might find a covey. Now to address utahgolf and his smack talk.


----------



## Airborne

utahgolf said:


> hahahah, oh, it's always the upland dog guys who have the worst case of little man syndrome and they are usually the first ones to mention how you can't kill this or that without a dog that's well trained etc etc... and why would I need to show you pics again, I'm comfortable knowing that I've done well for chukar, I'd rather just have it eat at you :smile: cause it sounds like you might have fallen on tough hunting times and are looking for a new area to hunt! But Would I much rather have a dog to hunt any upland species? Yes of course! Would I kill more birds with a dog? Yes of course. There's no debate there, this isn't a dog vs no dog debate. But the fact you guys are saying that killing chukars consistently without a dog is impossible, really shows that the areas you are hunting really don't hold that many birds, so maybe have your dog hop in the drivers seat and drive you to a different mountain range and find some more birds. :-o


 Not knocking you, I have zero little mans syndrome. I just wanted to see some pics of all your dogless glory, not going to eat at me at all, you talked smack, I called you on it, you can't/don't want to back it up. No biggie.

Also not saying you can't kill chuks w/out a dog. I just doubt you killed 50+ in a season without dogs. You are the one who said you have tons of pics, not me. You want to back up your claim then go for it dude, otherwise let it go. No need to be douchy here, either post up your pics or be quiet. Pretty easy really. So far I see one man's 5 dead chukars killed without a dog. Super awesome in and of itself, congrats to you. Waiting for the 45 others...


----------



## utahgolf

Airborne said:


> Not knocking you, I have zero little mans syndrome. I just wanted to see some pics of all your dogless glory, not going to eat at me at all, you talked smack, I called you on it, you can't/don't want to back it up. No biggie.
> 
> Also not saying you can't kill chuks w/out a dog. I just doubt you killed 50+ in a season without dogs. You are the one who said you have tons of pics, not me. You want to back up your claim then go for it dude, otherwise let it go. No need to be douchy here, either post up your pics or be quiet. Pretty easy really. So far I see one man's 5 dead chukars killed without a dog. Super awesome in and of itself, congrats to you. Waiting for the 45 others...


I never said I had tons of pics. who takes that many pics anyways? :-o......as for talking smack, You are the one making claims of what can and can't be done as if it's written by the hands of the chukar god or out of some bird dogging magazine. I am just laughing at what others think CAN'T be done, I'm glad the birds don't know that either! By the way, how tall is your dog?


----------



## utahgolf

With all this talk of chukar, I think I might head out this year. I'll send you the pic Airborne, along with the meat, it sounds like you're running low.


----------



## cornerfinder

Now girls you both pretty!


----------



## longbow

Bax* said:


> Along those lines. I was told by an olt time hunter to carry a black baloon with a long teather while hunting chuckars. I guess it tricks them into thinking a bird of prey is overhead so they wont fly and you can ground swat them.
> 
> Never tried this but seems like an interesting idea.


HA! I can just picture *Bax skipping along with a shotgun in one hand and a handful of balloons in the other hand singing "99 Luftballons by Nena"....and his bird dog won't come out from under his truck because it's too embarrassed.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

utahgolf said:


> don't worry, this is bound to happen once a year, upland guys and their "special" dogs. It's always good to have a dust up like this, best to roll with it.. *If you've ever had a friend shorter than 5'7, than you'll know what I'm talking about*.


Oh, it's on b*tch! *rips shirt off*


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

Airborne said:


> You lack reading comprehension skills bro, never said a word about ducks, couldn't care less about ducks. I joined your little thread here because you talked smack on guys that hunt with dogs--that's all. Never said you couldn't hunt chukars without a dog either, just think it would not be worth the time (extremely low success). Good luck to ya, hunt hard and you might find a covey. Now to address utahgolf and his smack talk.


Read ago Bro! One of your internet troll Bro's tossed out the "don't hunt without a dog rant"

Leave the kid alone. Why don't you man up and offer to take him hunting with your pretty little dog?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

hunting with a dog is definitely a hell of a lot more fun. Is for me at least.

One thing I have not done and I probably should is to take the mules and the dog up to hunt chuckar at the same time. Mules make those hills awful easy.


----------



## Special

Mr Muleskinner said:


> hunting with a dog is definitely a hell of a lot more fun. Is for me at least.
> 
> One thing I have not done and I probably should is to take the mules and the dog up to hunt chuckar at the same time. Mules make those hills awful easy.


Now that sounds like an awesome idea.

Personally I've hunted with and without dogs. Always enjoy having a dog but the places I hunted in Nevada it didn't really matter. You got high as quick as you could and worked down from there. The dog helped in retrieving them more then flushing/pointing them. But we still lost our fair share of birds with locked wings gliding down a canyon. The one thing that I believe makes Chukar hunting worth the work is the lack of people, especially in Utah. Everything else I've hunted here there is always people around and I hunt to get away from people. Good luck down there Dodge and enjoy it.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Who the hell would want to hunt chukars when there are new ducks to kill? I can sit in one spot and shoot 7 birds. You can cover 4 miles and maybe get a shot at a covey or two. No-brainer!
All in jest this reply is. Calm back down and go kill some sort of animal. Chukar guys are a special breed and they earn their birds. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Damiani

> Does anyone have tips on how to best hunt chukar without a dog?


Yes, get a dog but not any ole dog a good Chukar hound. Go hunt with someone who has put in the time to train such a hound and you'll see what I'm typing about. It would seem you refuse to take this advice so go walk the hills aimlessly or try your balloon trick & see how far that will get ya. Or, go track'em in the snow, that way you can come here and beat your chest full of self imposed pride thinking your the only one who has ever thought of it. Another bit of advice is Chuks usually don't loiter around lakes unless they have been planted or have received little pressure. "So" Be careful not to hot spot either. Just a little subtle hint like lake and southern Utah could get yer coveys a$$whipped by some of the killers I know. Another thing, you have insulted Chuk hunters here who use dogs which is the lot. I know some mighty rough characters who are lean & mean who wouldn't mind givin ya a "whats for" for your comments here. Also, if your out hunting Chuks and happen to run into a feller hunting Chuks with a dog don't head his way, matter of fact get out of his way as he is more of a ethical Chukar hunter than you who has most likely put in the time & deserves the respect. Here's something you should consider, there is certainly nothing wrong with going out and earning it the old fashioned way instead of begging for information on the internet. This way you'll have more respect for yourself in the morning as I didn't notice this forum being called UtahWildlife&Welfare.net


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

> I know some mighty rough characters who are lean & mean who wouldn't mind givin ya a "whats for" for your comments here. Also, if your out hunting Chuks and happen to run into a feller hunting Chuks with a dog don't head his way, matter of fact get out of his way as he is more of a ethical Chukar hunter than you who has mostly likely put in the time & deserves the respect.


 Wow! My favorite part is get out of the way comment.

It's a big state with lots of areas with chukars and sad that you don't encourage people without dogs to get out. Maybe they don't have the means, time, or desire to own dogs. Perhaps if you talked with them about how to hunt without a dog and then the benefits they will get a dog someday.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Damiani said:


> Here's something you should consider, there is certainly nothing wrong with going out and earning it the ole fashioned way instead of begging for information on the internet. This way you'll have more respect for yourself in the morning as I didn't notice this forum being called UtahWildlife&Welfare.net





Damiani said:


> That's fabulous where were you?
> PM if your shy


Kind of like this? You don't seem to mind welfare when it comes to grouse. I guess that must be different though.


----------



## Damiani

Obviously you missed the sarcasm


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Damiani said:


> Obviously you missed the sarcasm


I must have. It must have come after the condescension that I never got past.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I must have. It must have come after the condescension that I never got past.


My bad...........was it the wink that transformed the rest of chest thumping dribble into sarcasm? Those darn winks must be the only things now days that separate aholes from sarcastic comedians. I miss em every time.


----------



## bamacpl




----------



## Damiani

> My bad...........was it the wink that transformed the rest of chest thumping dribble into sarcasm? Those darn winks must be the only things now days that separate aholes from sarcastic comedians. I miss em every time


.

No, no, no! This quote here



> That's fabulous where were you?
> PM if your shy


I need another place to go like u need another hole in your head


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Damiani said:


> .
> 
> No, no, no! This quote here
> 
> I need another place to go like u need another hole in your head
> 
> Geezus,
> 
> Liberals, ya cant shoot'em


You get more impressive every time. You must be one of those real hunters.


----------



## Damiani

I apologize, I'll take it down due to it's obscene nature & to not offend the Thin Skinner


----------



## Dunkem

GENTLEMEN!!!!!!:RULES::focus:

thank you.


----------



## Airborne

utahgolf said:


> Damiani and his Chukar hunting gang.... Watch out! I told you dodge360, they are a sensitive bunch and inside every one of them there is a 5'4 soul.


Utahgolf,

I find your degradation of little people highly offensive, if you have any class at all you will remove your photo and apologize for your bigotry. The mods need to police this crap. Are you planning on insulting Black people and Hispanics next with some racist photos. So far you have demonstrated no class or maturity. Its not funny.


----------



## Dunkem

I took down the photo and I am close to locking this up!Settle down,get back on topic or thats it.I have a headache from you guys-O,-


----------



## utahgolf

Airborne said:


> Utahgolf,
> 
> I find your degradation of little people highly offensive, if you have any class at all you will remove your photo and apologize for your bigotry. The mods need to police this crap. Are you planning on insulting Black people and Hispanics next with some racist photos. So far you have demonstrated no class or maturity. Its not funny.


Seriously? I can't tell if this is a joke or not.


----------



## Airborne

It's not a joke--PM sent. Now to get back on track for the OP. If I had to hunt chukar without a dog I guess I would cover a bunch of miles and hope to run into a covey. That's honestly about all the advice I would have. If you cover enough ground you ought to find something. Good luck


----------



## utahgolf

I got the pm. I would like to apologize for posting a pic of the lolli-pop gang from the wizard of oz. I would also like to apologize to any "little people" out there. I thought it was clear I was talking about "little man syndrome" which even tall people get! Sorry to all those offended. Good luck to chukar hunters with and without dogs.


----------



## cornerfinder

When it comes down to it we are all brothers in arms, so the big question are you gona take this young feller out hunting?:shock:


----------



## pudel

I had a hunting trip in Idaho where after a week of getting limits every day with out a dog got me hooked on chucker hunting. Also we had a really high recovery rate, unless they locked up there wings. I got a dog a couple of years ago, and it for sure helps, but more than shooting chuckers I like to watch my dog work. I have passed on shooting a few coveys more often then not, as he has bumped before he should. More than anything I love getting out and exploring new areas, and getting my butt kicked as I strain to get up those steep hills. 

I say we all love this state and chucker hunting. I enjoy meeting fellow hunters in the mountains but there is a few of you guys that have posted on this thread I am not sure I would really enjoy meeting, and you are the guys with dogs. Way to represent. One of the best things for me was that person with a dog who took me out and showed me the joy of a dog doing his thing. 
Good luck to all of you this year.
To the OP just keep getting out, my thought is this, if I see a hill/mtn with lots of cheat grass, and the first thing I think is Oh I have to go up that then I am in a good area. good luck and have fun.


----------



## cornerfinder

Well said, to often we say on line things we would never say face to face. I hope you all have a safe and enjoyable season. Personally I love seeing a dog do what is was born to do! I live vicariously through them! Man brought dog out of the woods, dog brought man back!


----------



## FSHCHSR

Find some nasty rocky terrain then sit and listen. Dog or not you will never shoot anything if you dont get out. Get out put some boots on the ground you'll learn when and where to find them same as any game.


----------



## Dodge360

To try to get this topic back on track... I got this trio today! Took 5.8 miles by myself but finally got into them


----------



## Dodge360

The trio


----------



## chukarflusher

Nice job


----------



## longbow

Awesome! I love those little Gambels quail! They're tasty!


----------

